# Emperor Shark?



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

My husband is bent on getting an emperor shark. The man at the lfs said it can go with the Oscar. I am doubting that but I will be setting up a brackish tank soon to house the columbian shark.
Does anyone have any info on keeping the two sharks together....or has anyone owned one?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Is there another name you know that fish by? Because emperor shark doesn't ring a bell with me.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i also tried to do a search and after 30 minuts i gave up. i even manually went down a HUGE fish index list and didnt see anything with emperor other than a few exotics im sure your not refering to. 
post a pic if you can.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

Irredescent maye?


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

Thats what I told my husband it must be irredescent. Anyway, there was one or these fish at the petstore, I did not see it. But the guys told him that would be the only shark you can put in with the Oscar. The quest goes on here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

The only "shark" I can think of that might do well with a large cichlid is th Black Shark. It can be aggresive and grows 1-to-2 feet.








If they mean _myxocyprinus asiaticus_ (Chinese Sailfin Sucker, it's a cold water fish and won't live long in a tropical aquarium.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

kool, we have one of those we bought it in feb, and he has already grown one inch. I am going to play it by ear with the columbian, he seems to be doing great ....I will just keep my eyes open.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

Get rid of that fish SassyV! Those guys grwo to be about 3' (sailfin)


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

they are going in a 75g, that you are going to sell me. Three fish in a 75 should not be bad. That may change to two fish, but I like my black shark he is cool.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok, I located an emperor shark at a fish store in china town. $75. They come from Japan. They have a really neat hooked fin. They grow to 1 -2 feet. They seem skinnier than the tranditional shark. They look like the black shark that bullsnake shows but the mouth looks more like a catfish. Anyway, we are going to pic one up once we get the new tank. I will get more info of the shop when I do. The poor man did not speak very good english, and he had lots of different fish in the store.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Pics please!


----------

